# I'm doing a TV promo for Worlds with Will Smith!



## cmhardw (Sep 29, 2011)

Just kidding! I'm not really going on TV with Will Smith for a promo for worlds. You've just been...

Surprise Challenged by Chris Hardwick!



There's only one Golden Rule:

*Surprise Challenge Golden Rule)* Do the challenge listed below *As Soon As Possible*.

Clarification of the #1 rule: If you clicked this thread, then you must do the challenge as described as soon as is humanely possible for you to do so. I don't mean get a drink of water first, I don't mean go to the restroom real quick before you start. I mean as soon as you can get a: cube, timer, and something to write down your times, then you must do this challenge!

I will let this challenge run for 1 week or until this thread dies, whichever happens first. After the challenge has been closed, I will rank the results and move this thread to the forum competitions area such as to not clutter up this sub-forum. Good luck, and...

What are you waiting for?! You've just been surprise challenged! Go grab your cube right now! 

----------------------------------------------
*Ok, here's the challenge!*

3x3x3 two handed speedsolve: Average of 5

Solve 5 scrambles, remove the fastest and slowest solves, then average the middle 3. In your response please post the results for each solve, as well as the average time.

1. U' B F' R' D2 U2 L2 B D L2 U' L2 F U2 F' U L' D' R B2 U F D' B R2
2. B' L2 R' B D B2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 B F' U2 B R F2 L' F U F2 L D2 R U
3. L' U2 F' L D' B2 L2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R B R D' L R2 U2 L' D2 U' L2
4. U2 B' F R' D B D' U2 R B2 D U L' R' D2 R' B D' B' U' F L' R2 D2 F'
5. L' R2 D U L' D2 L' D2 B' R' D B2 F D' U' F' D' L D' L' B' D' U B' F'

----------------------------------------------

Once again, Good Luck Everyone! 
Chris


----------



## cubernya (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh you're one mean mod!

I might do the solves, depends if I feel like it or not


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool. Well why not?

Average of 5: 13.82

13.50, 14.66, (13.21), (15.44[edge popped in place]), 13.30


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 30, 2011)

19.16, 17.65, 25.61, 20.69, 18.21

ao5 = 19.35


----------



## aaronb (Sep 30, 2011)

1. 16.90
2. (19.62)
3. (15.80)
4. 16.92
5. 16.71

Average: 16.84

:confused: Not sure how I managed a 16.84, I average roughly 19, and wasn't warmed up. Yay for look-ahead, I guess?


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 30, 2011)

1. (24.04)
2. 21.40
3. 19.70
4. 20.05
5. (17.89)

Average: 20.38. Lolwarmup


----------



## jrb (Sep 30, 2011)

(DNF), 26.10, (22.90), 24.57, 25.40=25.35

Terrible average, but whatever.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay, so my times were really bad  

1: 17.52
2: 17.38
3: 22.19
4: 19.05
5: 16.81

Best: 16.81
Worst: 22.19
Average: 17.98


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 30, 2011)

You got my hopes up that something amazing was going to happen  Oh well. Great idea though.

18.31, (19.66), 15.32, (15.01), 16.57 ==>> 16.73

EDIT: 200th post (I hope this counts for something in the ranking)


----------



## Cubetastic (Sep 30, 2011)

5: 00:39.33 Bai 
4: 00:34.03 Bai
3: 00:38.17 Hai
2: 00:36.81 Hai
1: 00:37.77 Hai

Average: 00:37.58 

I was so surprised when i got SURPRISE CHALLENGED


----------



## Escher (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh I remember these well...

8.22, (7.85), 9.27, 8.82, (9.75) = 8.77


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 30, 2011)

[20.52]
16.71
18.80
15.88
[15.28]
-----
17.13

ps i dont get it


----------



## pjk (Sep 30, 2011)

(26.79), 32.76, (34.67), 28.33, 30.89 => 30.66 seconds.

Edit: oops, did it OH. No idea why I thought it said that... you can ignore my entry.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2011)

15.84, (16.18), 15.34, (14.91), 15.26 => *15.48*

I cheated, turned on the light before starting.


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 30, 2011)

Ao5: 00:30.87

5:	00:21.22
4:	00:31.77
3:	00:27.27
2:	00:33.56
1:	00:34.28

That was fun, thanks for the surprise challenge!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> 15.84, (16.18), 15.34, (14.91), 15.26 => *15.48*
> 
> *I cheated, turned on the light before starting.*


 
That's fine, I'm not being too terribly strict with the rules. It's all for fun anyway!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2011)

Well I was casually juggling when I read this post, so alas I had to do juggle solving!

DNF 44 dropped in PLL. First ever timed, thought I'd be slower.
Yay! 57.16 PB. Messed up PLL and had to resolve OLL.
39.13, X-cross, forced OLL skip, T-perm.
59.97, solve was going well but I messed up COLL resulting in more F2L.
Pressure is on!
DNF 3.8~. Ack, so shattered.
Average: DNF ;(
At least I followed your rules, I literally did it immediately.

Edit: Rolled, got 1:01.61. Average is 59.58. I suppose it doesn't count :'(


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Average: DNF ;(
> At least I followed your rules, I literally did it immediately.


 
Tim, no worries! I will definitely make a list of "best effort" averages, the ones where people truly follow the rules to the letter! It's all in good fun though, and thanks for participating!


----------



## Dan456 (Sep 30, 2011)

20.35, 20.93, 25.10, 28.49, 17.72 
current avg5: 22.12 (σ = 2.11)

I was about to rescue a building full of babies and puppies from a forest fire, but when I saw this thread, I set my priorities straight and did this first. Always follow the rules!


----------



## Micael (Sep 30, 2011)

So surprised, I had no choice to participate.

24.56, (23.33), (30.60), 28.55, 23.70

average of 5: 25.61


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 30, 2011)

First Scramble was awesome. 12.90 (+2) pll skip Almost personal best if i didn't have the +2


(12.90), 17.43, 19.94, (25.63), 20.41

ao5=19.26

Terrible average from only just getting up and bad lighting.


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 30, 2011)

45.31(ZZ this is probably one of the worst I have done), 26.74 (CFOP lulz :fp), 35.19(Futile attempt at l2l4), 18.22(roux), 40.57(Probably the 4th Salvia solve I have ever done)
current avg5: 34.17 (σ = 5.69)

standard deviation of 5.69 hahaha


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 30, 2011)

I fell for the title - I was thinking "What? How did he manage that?" It'd be awesome if that was real.

16.85
15.90
14.46
(17.71)
(13.57)

Average: 15.74


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 30, 2011)

awww.. I'm in my office now. 
I missed the fun


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> I fell for the title - I was thinking "What? How did he manage that?" It'd be awesome if that was real.



Hmm yeah it...
~puts on sunglasses~
needs some reality.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 30, 2011)

The Bloody Talon said:


> awww.. I'm in my office now.
> I missed the fun


 
No, you still can! The rules are to solve as soon as you can! That just means that doing this average would be the very _first_ thing you do when you get home, before anything else


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2011)

11.04, 10.29, 10.91, 12.49, 9.53 -> 10.75
Good for my first 5 of the day (at 00:30 )


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm in the library, so I decided to use twisty.js with iiTimer for timing. I should really add some more features and solved detection.

I'm out of practice on computer cubes, and twisty.js is still not calibrated for solving, but:
15.47 (33.36) 15.67 14.82 (12.56) > 15.32


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 30, 2011)

22.09, 
13.11, 
21.21, 
15.62, 
18.39

The first one was just terrible I should have done so much better >.>

its roughly what I average though.

Curious what are you looking for here?


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Sep 30, 2011)

(15.46 [PLL skip]), 16.77, (24.56), 17.86, 18.30 = 17.64 avg.

Those are the only solves I've done today, and only because I got surprised into doing them.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 30, 2011)

12.95, 12.74, 10.73, 13.51, 16.46

13.07


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2011)

(11.33), (12.49), 12.15, 11.42, 11.57=>11.71

Hehe, I wondering when these would be back.


----------



## Edam (Sep 30, 2011)

13.11,13.35,13.09,(14.63),(12.95) = 13.18

well, that was unexpected. new pb avg!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 30, 2011)

3x3 OH Average of 5: 22.50
1. 22.20 
2. (18.52)
3. 23.32 
4. (24.97) 
5. 21.97 


fail


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 30, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> No, you still can! The rules are to solve as soon as you can! That just means that doing this average would be the very _first_ thing you do when you get home, before anything else


 
oh yeah, didn't read it thoroughly
besides that I secretly visiting this site during office hour,
maybe I should also work on my english.. 

CN
Average: 18.54
Standard Deviation: 0.16
Best Time: 16.93
Worst Time: 19.25
Individual Times:
1.	18.55	
2.	18.28	
3.	(19.25)	
4.	18.78	
5.	(16.93)	

I hope there is an award for the most unsurprised.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 30, 2011)

You troll, you!

(1:17.26), 17.26, 16.21, 16.40, 15.88

Average: 16.63

I actually started the timer before getting up to get my cube in the other room for the first solve...


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 30, 2011)

1. 15.50
2. 14.64
3. 15.25
4. 14.90
5. 15.29

I was solving all day, and couldn't get any decent averages...until now


----------



## Forte (Sep 30, 2011)

(16.00), 12.67, (12.53), 15.08, 18.34 = 14.58


> 2 Level 3 monsters
> If this face-up card on the field would be destroyed, you can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card instead. Once per turn, during the End Phase, if this effect was used this turn: Target 1 card on the field; destroy it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.54
1. (11.48) 
2. 12.32 
3. 11.61 
4. 13.70 
5. (16.10) 

I missed these.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 30, 2011)

Pretty sneaky, Chris. 
Alright then.

1. 21.94(+2)
2. 25.04
3. 19.02
4. 19.83
5. 16.10

Avg.: *20.26*

No warm up. Meh average.


----------



## choza244 (Sep 30, 2011)

Avg: 16.93

17.51, 16.84, (14.23), 16.43, (17.93)


----------



## Tortin (Sep 30, 2011)

Avg: 10.32
10.72, (8.75), (12.28), 9.93, 10.30


----------



## Maniac (Sep 30, 2011)

Avg:18.08
18.41, 18.13, (22.86), (15.52), 17.70

Haha. Nice Chris. You almost got me...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 30, 2011)

I got my stackmat out just for you.  (I usually just use qqtimer)

(9.88) (lolscramble)
11.46
(14.37)
12.87
11.78
ao5: 12.036

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Dene (Sep 30, 2011)

Boo you tricked me! Not going to follow the rules as a protest. (not that I care for rules in general anyway).


----------



## qqwref (Sep 30, 2011)

Haha...

14.66, 15.14, (15.87), (13.72), 14.05 => 14.62


----------



## flee135 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ahh I haven't practiced in so long...

(15.11), 13.13, 14.88, 13.23, (11.72) = 13.75


----------



## Skullush (Sep 30, 2011)

THE CHALLENGE IS ACCEPTED

1. (20.91)
2. 18.90
3. 19.04
4. 19.40
5. (17.52)
*
Average: 19.12*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 30, 2011)

1.	21.96	
2.	21.35	
3.	21.70	
4.	(21.19)
5.	(22.45)
WTFCONSISTANCYLOL


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 30, 2011)

14.89, 14.62, (17.13), (12.25), 15.44 = 14.98
First 5 solves of the day. Blegh.


----------



## Hays (Sep 30, 2011)

10.02, 12.08, 9.68, 9.94, 9.47 = 9.88


----------



## Florian (Sep 30, 2011)

Session average: 11.52
1. (12.82) 
2. (10.80) 
3. 12.40 
4. 10.82 
5. 11.34


----------



## chris w (Sep 30, 2011)

13.20, 11.63, 12.80, 15.70, 9.81 = 12.55


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 30, 2011)

10.95, 11.96, 15.32, 10.61, 13.09 = 12.00

Awful


----------



## Anthony (Sep 30, 2011)

9.99, (10.02), (8.71), 8.90, 8.97 = 9.29


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 30, 2011)

OH because OH. Good thing I found this topic while practicing.

13.68, 12.67, DNF, 14.26, 16.59 = 14.84


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 30, 2011)

Just got out of bed, opened my laptop, ZOMG, ohhh... Very funny Chris. 

(18.07), (12.58), 14.00, 13.67, 15.42 = 14.37


----------



## rcbeyer (Sep 30, 2011)

1. 22.43 U' B F' R' D2 U2 L2 B D L2 U' L2 F U2 F' U L' D' R B2 U F D' B R2
2. 22.55 B' L2 R' B D B2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 B F' U2 B R F2 L' F U F2 L D2 R U
3. 22.00 L' U2 F' L D' B2 L2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R B R D' L R2 U2 L' D2 U' L2
4. (19.89) U2 B' F R' D B D' U2 R B2 D U L' R' D2 R' B D' B' U' F L' R2 D2 F'
5. (25.02) L' R2 D U L' D2 L' D2 B' R' D B2 F D' U' F' D' L D' L' B' D' U B' F'
current avg5: 22.33 (σ = 0.23)


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 30, 2011)

15.53, 16.71, 16.61, 14.10, 15.37 = 15.84 

haven't done a 3x3 solve in like a week.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Sep 30, 2011)

Average: 17.95
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 16.22
Worst Time: 18.95
1.	18.95	
2.	18.58
3.	17.31
4.	16.22	
5.	17.95


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2011)

13.07, 13.75, 15.02, 12.76, 14.81 = *13.88*


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2011)

16.74), 14.33, 14.38, 15.95, (13.45) = *14.89*

Just came back from watching a movie. The lighting is dim and my hands are greasy


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 30, 2011)

19.25, 21.59, 21.63, (24.47), (18.43) = 20.82

Haven't done 3x3 two-handed solve in a week. Good, I suppose.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 30, 2011)

(11.67), 13.41, 13.67, 13.51, (14.73) = *13.53*

Surprise challenge!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 30, 2011)

15.75, 15.06, 15.31, 13.30, 12.21=14.56, weak.


----------



## mr. giggums (Sep 30, 2011)

Current Average of 5: 31.36
σ: 7.59
Best Time: 25.98
Worst Time: 42.70
Individual Times:
32.34, 28.25, (42.70), 33.50, (25.98)

Meh


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 18.11
1. 17.90
2. 17.49 
3. 18.93 
4. (22.80) 
5. (16.72) 
Ahaha! You sly man, you!
I was very much grinning at the idea of such a promo, then laughed (out loud) at the fact that I was had.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 30, 2011)

14.39, 16.57, 15.58, 16.26, 12.67 = 15.41


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 30, 2011)

(22.28), 28.13, (29.88), 27.87, 27.86 ao5=27.95 ao3=27.87 Good for me..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2011)

14.77, 18.21, 15.60, 12.15, 13.39 = 14.59

Didn't even turn on the lights.


----------



## Riley (Sep 30, 2011)

1. 16.27
2. 17.79
3. 17.64
4. 16.54
5. 16.57

Average: 16.91


----------



## Axiys (Sep 30, 2011)

Times
18.99 
19.91 
20.74	
15.44	 
21.63	

Average
19.88	
Yay sub 20!


----------



## phenxd (Sep 30, 2011)

Chris Hardwick, you've just been surprise-challenged to do your own challenge!

Gotcha!
---------------
1. (30.71)
2. 29.88
3. 26.37
4. (25.40)
5. 27.09

Avg : 27.78


----------



## teller (Sep 30, 2011)

I just drove 7 hours after packing up my house and moving to a different state...I'm innocently checking messages and I get this! I hope you're satisfied, Chris!

Session Average: 21.14

21.69, (19.14), (27.56), 20.28, 21.45

Hmph!


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 30, 2011)

14.69, 18.39, 16.57, (14.40), (19.13)
avg: 16.55
Man I screwed up!!!!


----------



## avgdi (Sep 30, 2011)

(17.53), (23.40), 20.18, 18.65, 21.63 = 20.15


----------



## Brest (Sep 30, 2011)

Hardwick uses Surprise Challenge on the Whole Forum... It’s Super Effective!

Average 20.39
20.42, 18.96, (17.43), (24.77), 21.78


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 30, 2011)

phenxd said:


> Chris Hardwick, you've just been surprise-challenged to do your own challenge!
> 
> Gotcha!


 
Ok, that was good!  No one has ever surprised challenged me to do my own challenge before, nice one!

22.29, 18.99, 15.23, 14.56, 17.88 = 17.37

Here I am, checking the thread with a mischievous look in my eye, seeing how things are going :3 when BAM I get surprised challenged right back!  I immediately got out my cube and did an average (in terrible lighting to boot haha).


----------



## nccube (Sep 30, 2011)

9.03, 10.49, 10.46, 10.48, 10.11 = 10.35 avg5


----------



## JasonK (Sep 30, 2011)

19.06, (20.25), 18.86, (17.53), 17.71 = 18.54

Just got home from school, dripping wet, first solves of the day - so a pretty good average  Only ~1s slower than normal.


----------



## MrData (Sep 30, 2011)

._____________________.

16.68, 15.34, (16.90), 15.08, (14.78) = 15.70


----------



## Olji (Sep 30, 2011)

(20.40) 23.61 (27.53) 21.71 26.46 = *23.93*

You got me there...


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2011)

Was already recording and wasn't allowed to stop.






9.03, 8.86, 9.03, 10.84, 10.81 = 9.62


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2011)

Recording yourself reading the forums? Must be some pretty exciting footage.
Nice average.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 30, 2011)

14.90, (11.63), 12.27, 12.06, (15.07)

13.07avg
.. fail


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 30, 2011)

Just like Zane, I only just woke up and went to check the forums . It's 8:30 AM and my fingers are still numb 

12.40, 10.89, (20.35), (9.81), 11.78+ = 11.69


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 30, 2011)

Unfortunately I was eating breakfast with my OH hand, so had to do wrong hand OH. At least I improved by doing it!
(59.97), 54.10, 54.01, 49.27, (45.91) = *52.46*


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 30, 2011)

So the only point of this thread is to post an avg 5?


----------



## CRO (Sep 30, 2011)

15.67, 16.54, 22.54, 22.99, DNF = 20,69

I tend to fail in the morning


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 17.23

17.49, (18.83), 16.17, (14.28), 18.03

solving this early in the morning is not good 3:


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 30, 2011)

31.56, 29.63, (27.51), (38.69), 30.26 = 30.48

A lot of mistakes in there


----------



## d4m4s74 (Sep 30, 2011)

using an unlubed lingyun. don't have anything else on me (I'm at work)

00:25.05
00:23.38
00:25.23
00:22.08
00:28.05
--------------
24.69

My first timed solves in a long time (I usually casually solve now) and they suck already.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 30, 2011)

Average 29.82

5:	00:25.53	x
4:	00:28.77	x
3:	00:32.48	x
2:	00:28.22	x
1:	00:32.55

first average of 5 under 30, and im hungover/drunk still. Should drink more often when cubing (drinking is bad kids).


----------



## hcfong (Sep 30, 2011)

3 of 5: 59.74

1. 58.45
2. 1:01.55
3. 59.22
4. 1:01.78
5. 44.21


----------



## Dimeg (Sep 30, 2011)

00:23.53	
00:25.03	
(00:17.56)
00:22.44	
(00:27.79)

3 of 5: 00:23.66

without warming up :$


----------



## Litz (Sep 30, 2011)

Heh I just woke up and read the topic title like 3 times because I was like "what?". And then I opened it and was forced to accept the challenge..

(13.77), 14.60, 14.62, 14.19, (16.96) = 14.47

Funny how the best solve was actually the first of the day, oh well.


----------



## alfacuber (Sep 30, 2011)

13.32, 14.14, 10.71, 12.72, 12.60=12.88
bad....


----------



## CubicNL (Sep 30, 2011)

Average: 17.58
(22.22), (14,92), 19.99, 15.61, 17.13

I failed three out of 5, so a bad avg.
It was fun anyway


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2011)

7.43, 9.18, 7.86, 7.35, 10.76 = 8.15

That was nice.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 30, 2011)

It's 8 AM and using my bad carry-around cube:

13.22, 12.67, 15.53, 18.08, 14.43 = 14.39 average


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 30, 2011)

Dammit, closest cube was a rather loose LunHui. Also, first solve should have been better, but I recognised OLL wrong.
15.91, 17.33, 17.23, (14.59), (19.18+)=16.82


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 30, 2011)

1. 27.22
2. *(24.61)*
3. *(30.34)*
4. 25.51
5. 29.97

Ao5: 27.57


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 19.37
1. (17.44) 
2. (21.34) 
3. 18.74 
4. 19.55
5. 19.82 
OK....


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 30, 2011)

That challenge was way too surpising for my cold hands =D
additional I normally wear glasses, but it is broken, and OLL-fail on 4th solve

was funny tough 

16.33, 15.00, 13.11, 19.21, 15.16

= 15.50


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 30, 2011)

11.54, 11.18, 11.07, 11.14, 13.66 = 11.29

First average in a long time


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 30, 2011)

(22.44), (15.07), 15.84, 17.26, 16.21 = 16.44


----------



## @uguste (Sep 30, 2011)

11.84, 13.27, (11.78), 13.23, (14.10) = *12.78*
PLL skip on the first and 1LLL on the third (2 corners twisted only)


----------



## David0794 (Sep 30, 2011)

13.66, 14.50, 13.83, (10.48), (14.77) = *14.00* (σ = 0.36)

First solves of the day, I failed pretty much (except for the 4th solve)


----------



## (X) (Sep 30, 2011)

Rubik's cube
30.sep.2011 14:48:35 - 14:51:24

Mean: 14.20
Standard deviation: 2.12
Best Time: 11.28
Worst Time: 17.20

Best average of 5: 14.17
1-5 - (17.20) 13.53 13.03 (11.28) 15.95

1. 17.20
2. 13.53 
3. 13.03 
4. 11.28 
5. 15.95


----------



## Jostle (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn you, getting my hopes up like that. anyway here's the average.
18.79, 16.01, 22.12, 16.62, 23.58 = 19.17


----------



## Guldfisk (Sep 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 14.39
(17.05), 14.23, 13.23, 15.72, (12.72)


----------



## stufkan (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow you really caught me by surprise!


1. 21.12 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' U' L' D2 U' L B R F2 D2 U'
2. 17.66 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L B D' R' U2 L' F D2 R2 D' U2
3. 15.34 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B R L U' B2 R' L U' F2 U'
4. 15.82 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D F L U' R B' L2 F L2 D B' U'
5. 19.62 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L' U R' D2 F' R' L D' U2 R U2

Avg5: 17.70

Sux :fp


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice. First solves of the day:
Average of 5: 14.94
1. 15.59 
2. 15.41 
3. (12.73)
4. (17.48)
5. 13.81
My F2L improved by 1-2 seconds since yesterday, but because of no warm-up solves, my LL did suck.


----------



## chris410 (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't get to cube as much these days but here are my times. Using my dedicated "office" cube :-D

1. 40.33
2. 37.38
3. 37.69
4. *36.67*
5. *41.04*

Average of 3 removing the slowest/fastest : 38.47


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 30, 2011)

17.38, 21.78, 17.58, 18.61, 21.84 = 19.32

Fail, but I love the thread.

I did yellow cross because I attempted earlier on white and got interrupted (I'm at work).


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Recording yourself reading the forums? Must be some pretty exciting footage.
> Nice average.


 
Reading the forums while recording myself*

I like to take short breaks when I start to not do as well while recording, and since my camera records directly to the computer I always leave it running.


----------



## Sillas (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice, I'll do.

23.26 x 
24.48 x 
22.30 x 
20.68 x 
21.91 

Average of 5: 22.53

Is me or .. they are the same scrambling, just in different colors ¬¬"


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 30, 2011)

meh

10.42 Average
9.81, (9.80), 10.61, 10.84, 11.34


----------



## Specs112 (Sep 30, 2011)

18.96, (16.27), (20.70), 16.87 [PLL skip], 18.76

= 18.20

Caught me by surprise, but also caught me having just done an avg12. This is really good for me.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 13.69
1. 14.14 U L' U' F D' B' L2 U' L' F2 U' L' D L2 B R' B F R' U L2 D' R' L' U 
2. (15.43) U2 R D F' U2 D' L' D B2 L2 D' B D2 L' F R2 B' U' L' U F2 L2 R2 D2 B' 
3. 11.74 L2 F B2 L R' B' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L' B D F' L' D U2 F' D2 B R2 B2 D' F 
4. 15.18 D R2 D' R2 L2 U2 D' F' R U B' U L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U' B' R' L D' B 
5. (10.82) D2 U' R U B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R L2 D B U D F' R2 B R2 F2 B2 D B' F Fastest solve with a N perm ever (Na I think)

Nice thread

I mixed up the 4th and 5th scrambles.Don't think it matters much


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2011)

22.69, (18.59), (24.22), 22.61, 19.90 = 21.73

I got hungry - I was just starting to eat lunch when I hit this, so I had to wait while I finished my lunch. I think getting caught by surprise helped, though - this is a pretty good average for me, and a counting sub-20 in an average of 5 is always good for me.

I must admit you had me going with the title, Chris.


----------



## Olenik (Sep 30, 2011)

30.46, 29.76, (23.16), (40.78), 33.74

Avg 3of5: 31.32

Damn title...


----------



## nascarjon (Sep 30, 2011)

13.38 average

13.94, (11.97), 12.12, (15.06), 14.09


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 30, 2011)

avg: 13.72
(15.37) 13.73 14.31 (11.91) 13.13
my official avg is 12.8 so...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 30, 2011)

(16.39), 11.84, 12.27, (10.83), 12.98 = 12.36


----------



## phenxd (Sep 30, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Ok, that was good!  No one has ever surprised challenged me to do my own challenge before, nice one!
> 
> 22.29, 18.99, 15.23, 14.56, 17.88 = 17.37
> 
> Here I am, checking the thread with a mischievous look in my eye, seeing how things are going :3 when BAM I get surprised challenged right back!  I immediately got out my cube and did an average (in terrible lighting to boot haha).



Cool , I was wondering if you'd see it. I think it's only fair that you get surprised too  Glad you followed the golden rule too


----------



## janelle (Sep 30, 2011)

(21.90), 17.50, (13.06[pll skip]), 16.66, 19.36 = *17.84*


----------



## Sillas (Sep 30, 2011)

they are the same scrambling, just in different colors. If u pay atention u will notice....


----------



## SpiderSwede (Sep 30, 2011)

Statistics for 09-30-2011 21:48:10

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.57
Standard Deviation: 1.97
Best Time: 10.55
Worst Time: 15.71
Individual Times:
1.	10.55	L R2 D R' F D B' F2 U L' U R D U' F' L' R B' R' D2 U L2 R2 B R
2.	10.66	D' U2 L2 U' B R B' F2 U B' F' U B' D2 U' B' F2 L D' L D2 L2 B L' R'
3.	15.71	F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' D2 U' L2 R2 U' R' F2 L' B' F D2 U2 R2 D' L2 D U L' R2
4.	12.08	L2 D R B' D U' L' D2 U' F' U' L R' D U2 L' D U' L' B2 D L' B U' L
5.	13.84	U2 F' U' L R2 B F' D2 B2 F U' B D' B2 D U2 L2 D' F' R F' R' B2 U F


----------



## cubernya (Sep 30, 2011)

19.88, 24.86, (17.09+), (27.34), 26.54 = 23.76 PB

Best ever with new Lubix Fusion. Should have review up soon


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 20.93
20.18 (19.73) (22.89) 22.21 20.41


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Sep 30, 2011)

(8.05), 9.80, 8.89, (9.80), 9.01 = 9.23...


----------



## Raffael (Sep 30, 2011)

oh, you are devilish, chris 

16.96
(16.30)
17.09
16.41
(17.59)

=16.82

really close to my avg100, so i'm quite pleased because i wasn't warmed up.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm eating chinese food, so I'm not doing an avg5. Lets just say my average was 6.66.


----------



## emolover (Sep 30, 2011)

14.42

16.42, 13.48, 13.36, 18.96, 12.44

Pretty good considering these are my first serious solves in a few days.


----------



## Carson (Oct 1, 2011)

Average: 23.52

Time:
(26.40), 20.06, (19.68), 24.40, 26.12

I was in a college class when I saw this, so I had to wait until I got home. This is a good time for me... It is especially good considering I didn't warm up first. My typical first few solves cold are around 30 seconds.

I hope the challenges are making a comeback!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 1, 2011)

19.46, 17.68, 19.01, 19.44, 19.76 = *19.30*
Haven't done any solves in a while, this challenge might get me practicing again.


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 1, 2011)

Uh. I keep holding down CTRL (because of TTW) instead of spacebar when starting the timer. I'm frustrated and I have already done the scramble so the time won't be right. I'll have to pass this challenge.


----------



## squilliams (Oct 1, 2011)

19.64, 13.13, 16.50, 13.53, 14.60=*14.88*
without practice


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 1, 2011)

1. 24.68
2. (25.28)
3. (21.40)
4. 22.25
5. 21.81

Average: 22.91

Not bad for me without warm up. Great surprise!


----------



## yoyokidify (Oct 1, 2011)

5: 00:33.92 
4: 00:34.53 
3: 00:32.45 
2: 00:27.42 
1: 00:36.62 

average 32:99


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 2, 2011)

13.86, 17.14, 16.77, 14.34, 16.08 = 15.73
Bad. =(


----------



## ottozing (Oct 2, 2011)

(00:33.24)
(00:23.92)
00:24.38
00:28.68
00:30.50

not bad for a semi broken in rubiks brand

average 
00:27.85


----------



## xabu1 (Oct 3, 2011)

(17.72)
20.66
19.34
20.15
(22.06)

Best: 17.72
Worst: 22.06
Average: 20.05


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 3, 2011)

23.97
23.03
18.18
23.40
19.86

Average: 22.10

Bad, but I have an excuse because I didn't warm up or anything


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 3, 2011)

Average of 5: 24.19

1. 25.28
2. 24.72
3. (25.81)
4. 22.57
5. (21.74)

Pretty bad average with no warm up. I like the challenge idea though, you should do them more often.


----------

